# Can I add a roller to a Mclane manual ree?



## Keepem Turnin (Feb 8, 2021)

Is it possible to add a roller to a 17" mclane manual reel? I currently have an Earthwase 7 blade. Looking for something a little heavier and came across a used Mclane manual. Anyone know where I can find a roller?


----------



## trashpanda (Sep 24, 2021)

With a little work you may be able to add a conveyor roller in place of those wheels. I know some other people have done that previously with the Mclanes.


----------



## Keepem Turnin (Feb 8, 2021)

trashpanda said:


> With a little work you may be able to add a conveyor roller in place of those wheels. I know some other people have done that previously with the Mclanes.


That's what I was hoping someone would say. I added a conveyor roller to my earthwise. I'm hoping someone will chime in with an example. I'm hesitant on buying the mower without knowing for sure. Mclanes are hard to find. Might have to make the 3 hour drive to get it and just start tinkering with it


----------



## trashpanda (Sep 24, 2021)

Yeah I had one come up here and it was gone in under an hour. Would be a fun little project!


----------

